# Looking to start an pbem diablo2 RPG



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi, 
I live in the Philadelphia area and was wondering if anyone was interested in playing a Diablo2 based game via E-mail. (or in person)
There was a book put out called Diabolique that does the translating the game to D20 format. 
I am also including the 4 characters from diablo1
warrior is as fighter
Wizard = Wizard
rogue = Rogue
Monk = Monk

and i'm working on translations for the assassin and Druid classes from the D2 expansion.
so if your interested let me know. I'm looking for 4 to 5 players.


----------



## Elaris (Apr 29, 2005)

*Sounds good*

Yeah. That sounds fun, but PBeM sounds more likely, since Diablo fans are pretty far between. Might also include optional bard class you can activate in Hellfire.


----------

